# Hot weather work.



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I stopped by SuperSeal's job site the other day and he looked pretty comfortable:


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :clap:


----------

